

EA Hires Chinese Spammers to Post About SimCity’s Always Online Requirement - SuperChihuahua
http://www.p4rgaming.com/?p=1473

======
jblow
This is a "parody site". It is not a real article.

~~~
Tzunamitom
Yes, and thank you EA for making sure that my game will always be up to date!
;-)

